# National Fax Day, did anyone get this e-mail??



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Thursday, September 20 is National Fax Day! Fax your Senators and Congressmen and urge them NO NEW CIGAR TAXES!
*Let's Hit Congress Hard and Fast!* Take Action!​
Thursday September 20-- Fax Your Senators and Congressmen! *Stop the Federal Cigar Tax!*
*Congress has decided on a framework for the Federal Cigar Tax proposal, but much work is left to finalize the legislation. Opportunities exist for further compromise. *
*As part of an inter-industry coordinated assault on Capitol Hill, September 20 will be NATIONAL FAX DAY to Congress. Spread the word! Let's him 'em hard and fast!*


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

That is what the e-mail I got from the IPCPR looks like. I think its a good idea!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I got the e-mail also and will be faxing!:tu


----------

